# Lexi and The Christmas Tree



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Caught ya Lexi!!!  Love her sweet sugary face


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love that girls expressive eyes! Belly rubs to Lexi!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I love her face! The perfect white heart around her face! You talk to her like I do my pups. Great video!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, Lexi...Keep trying, you'll get that nasty bell down...I know you can do it! When you get it down hide it really good, K?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That made me smile. What a sweet, funny girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Too bad there are no strawberries under the three.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

So, I wanna know...did she get the ell off the tree...or did she drive you crazy and just move it?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Lexi's such a beauty. I thought maybe Tracer was going to help his sister out and get her the bell. You're crew is just beautiful.


----------

